# Is It Wells Fargo or your National?



## Bottomfeeder (Nov 11, 2015)

We get work on Chase, Wells Fargo and others from our client. By far the most problems come on WF properties. Charge backs for any and all trivial excuses. Invented photo disputes, pricing disputes even on bid approvals saying price does not meet Cost Estimator. And on FHA work the claims that they cannot get reimbursement from HUD are disproportionately higher on WF compared to Chase. Anyone else experience more problems with WF??


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Bottomfeeder said:


> We get work on Chase, Wells Fargo and others from our client. By far the most problems come on WF properties. Charge backs for any and all trivial excuses. Invented photo disputes, pricing disputes even on bid approvals saying price does not meet Cost Estimator. And on FHA work the claims that they cannot get reimbursement from HUD are disproportionately higher on WF compared to Chase. Anyone else experience more problems with WF??


Typical of them and consistent with "industry standards"


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

You must use a c.e with them or your invoice will be adjusted. Bottom line with WF. Also, some nats like to play games. 

I have never had a problem getting paid when submitting a c.e with accurate info, on wells or chase.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JDRM said:


> You must use a c.e with them or your invoice will be adjusted. Bottom line with WF. Also, some nats like to play games.
> 
> I have never had a problem getting paid when submitting a c.e with accurate info, on wells or chase.


Who has the time to sit around and do CE's all day? That's my biggest issue. Many of the jobs we do take longer to process than they do to perform the actual work.


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Who has the time to sit around and do CE's all day? That's my biggest issue. Many of the jobs we do take longer to process than they do to perform the actual work.


This whole CE thing is totally outrageous ! Who the heck are these CE developers that are all knowing and dictate what revenue my company can generate ? Considering the cost of the CE it appears to me its just another revenue stream. On top of that the cube farm demands this is fair payment according to industry standards. By sheer definition "cost ESTIMATOR"
means an estimate, period, take it or leave it, either accept my bid or move on to the next poor sucker !


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Who has the time to sit around and do CE's all day? That's my biggest issue. Many of the jobs we do take longer to process than they do to perform the actual work.


 My office staff, that is what they do. We go out and do the work, bids, etc, they update and do c.e's the next day.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Nov 11, 2015)

Craigslist Hack yes I agree sometimes the completion does take longer than the actual work. Especially when you deal with completion denials, then bid denials and then invoice denials. And does anyone know for certain that the Cost Estimator pricing we deal with takes the Nationals discount into consideration. It seems to most of the time when we run one ourselves to verify our clients' CE but not always.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Bottomfeeder said:


> Craigslist Hack yes I agree sometimes the completion does take longer than the actual work. Especially when you deal with completion denials, then bid denials and then invoice denials. And does anyone know for certain that the Cost Estimator pricing we deal with takes the Nationals discount into consideration. It seems to most of the time when we run one ourselves to verify our clients' CE but not always.


I know, for a fact, that the C.E does not take into consideration, and is not accounting for the client discount.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Bottomfeeder said:


> Craigslist Hack yes I agree sometimes the completion does take longer than the actual work. Especially when you deal with completion denials, then bid denials and then invoice denials. And does anyone know for certain that the Cost Estimator pricing we deal with takes the Nationals discount into consideration. It seems to most of the time when we run one ourselves to verify our clients' CE but not always.


I just bumped an old thread with a repairbase rep for further clarification.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JDRM said:


> My office staff, that is what they do. We go out and do the work, bids, etc, they update and do c.e's the next day.



My office staff doesn't have time and I'm not adding more people because then I would have to add more contractors then more territory and pretty soon I would be back where I was 3 years ago. 

Nope they can just wait. Their scorecard is their problem. I don't care one bit about some imaginary due date.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

So now they want us to use the mobile check in. I've got some serious thinking to do.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I dumped MCS when they started requiring mobile check in. Work orders were taking way too long to process and Mobile check in was the final straw.

Does anyone know what purpose it is supposed to serve? I don't get it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> I dumped MCS when they started requiring mobile check in. Work orders were taking way too long to process and Mobile check in was the final straw.
> 
> Does anyone know what purpose it is supposed to serve? I don't get it.



They are supposed to know who is at the property and when. It's about security and accountability when things go wrong. 

It would be fine with me if we didn't have to then go back to the office and process the order yet again.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

My mugshot at a property proves about as much as a picture of my mower in the yard.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Nov 11, 2015)

The next step in this will be having all the photos sent to the National via the mobile app. Then they will want the damage report sent while at the property (so the lenders can know the condition of the property sooner......but not necessarily act on that info any quicker), then might as well do the completion while at the property (because the technology is there....and its a marketing ploy for Nationals to be able to say "how fast" they provide results. And then it will take so long to transmit info while at the properties that vendors will only be able to do 2-3 orders per day. Then vendors will quit because there really is no way to make money in this industry. Then Nationals will be left scratching their heads wondering why no work is getting done!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Aspen Grove is tied into everything now, it fallows the contractor and the subs. Aspen Grove now has an App for just for the WF work, so all the App's that are used now will know how much time is spend from one job to the next. 

Who is where and why they are their, including and not limited to helpers.This is more than accountability, more like weeding out the bad apples and making sure those apple don't return to the industry in some form or the other.

If a Contractor or a Sub screws up they will know one way or the other. Hiding behind someone else AG number is about to come an end, say a wife or friend.

Screw up and never work in the industry again, or not work for someone that worth working for I should say.

Back to RepairBase, as per my conversation them they have 30% discount built into the system already so they say? From the numbers Ive seen coming out of it I highly doubt it. Remember RB that we use was built for HUD's use only.

Most of the most common aspects of the work we preform are still not build into the system after all these years of being of being online. 

When I told the peeps at RepairBase that company's that sub's work out work on a 40% or 45% percent discount they laughed and said that was to high. Not an Industry standard they said.

As you can see they never spoke to anyone that runs a company like we do and if they did those company's are no longer around. They went out of business.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Bottomfeeder said:


> The next step in this will be having all the photos sent to the National via the mobile app. Then they will want the damage report sent while at the property (so the lenders can know the condition of the property sooner......but not necessarily act on that info any quicker), then might as well do the completion while at the property (because the technology is there....and its a marketing ploy for Nationals to be able to say "how fast" they provide results. And then it will take so long to transmit info while at the properties that vendors will only be able to do 2-3 orders per day. Then vendors will quit because there really is no way to make money in this industry. Then Nationals will be left scratching their heads wondering why no work is getting done!


We are already there now.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Zuse said:


> ......This is more than accountability, more like weeding out the bad apples and making sure those apple don't return to the industry in some form or the other.
> 
> If a Contractor or a Sub screws up they will know one way or the other. Hiding behind someone else AG number is about to come an end, say a wife or friend.
> 
> Screw up and never work in the industry again, or not work for someone that worth working for I should say.


If this is all actually achievable then I'm on board in a heartbeat.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> So now they want us to use the mobile check in. I've got some serious thinking to do.


For the love of Pete, Pruvan doesn't support the Z-30 BlackBerry OS.

Mr Hack, could you would you, go ahead and sign up for the Pruvan free App and maybe walk me through it? This old timer is lost with all this new fancy tech stuff. :vs_OMG:

Very few crops are picked by hand anymore!!! In case you was wondering.


----------

